# gebrochener Blähton im Filter



## velos (17. März 2007)

Habe wohl so 100L vom Blähton beim Bau meines Pflanzfilters über.
Soll ich das Zeug noch in eine meiner Filterkammern packen?
Soll ich die Kammer belüften und den Blähton in so einen Sack packen?
Die Filtermatten aus dieser Filterkammer nehme ich dann für den Modulfilter am Quarantänebecken.

Gruß
Peter N


----------



## rainthanner (18. März 2007)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

Hallo Peter, 

ich will deinen Plänen nicht zu nahe treten, aber in Sachen Blähton melde ich bedenken an. 
Blähton verliert schnell seine Filterleistung und sollte jedes Jahr getauscht werden. 
Grund: 
Die feinen Poren, welche anfangs für gute Bakterienansiedelung und somit Filterleistung sorgen, setzten sich rasch zu und dann hat der Blähton seine Dienst getan. 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum Blähton (heute wird er als Aquaclay verkauft) schnell als biologischer Filter-Tip vom Rampenlicht verschwunden war. 

Nochwas:
Ohne gute Schmutzabscheidung in der Blähtonkammer, kann er sogar richtig gefährlich werden. 
Ich hatte selber in der Anfangszeit mit 4m² von dem Zeug filtert und 2 Jahre ging das auch richtig gut. Bis sich am Boden der Kammer eine Brutstätte für Aeromonas-Bakterien gebildet hatte, dessen Folgen man noch heute an manchen meiner Fische sieht. 
In vielen Blähton-Teichen zeigte sich das gleiche Bild.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## joergrue (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

hallo rainer,


was wäre für dich die alternative dazu


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

Guten Morgen Rainer,

könnte das selbe auch mit Lavagestein passieren ? Ich habe vor dieses erst in die letze Kammer, also nach Grob - und sehr viel Schwammfilterung einzusetzen. Auf diese Lava möchte ich Zeolith packen (welches alle 3 Monate neu mit einer 6 %igen Kochsalzlösung behandelt wird)

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juergen-b (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

servus ralf,

dieser effekt tritt bei allen filtern/filtermaterialien auf die schmutz in sich sammeln und nicht in regelmäßigen abständen gereinigt werden / gereinigt werden können (gammelecken - tote zonen etc.)


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

Hallo Jürgen,

wie könnte ich denn die Lava reinigen ? Reicht denn 1 x im Jahr = Herbst ?
Die vorgeschalteten Schwämme würd ich je nach Bedarf öfter ausdrücken ...

Gruß Ralf


----------



## velos (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

Ich weiß nur, sollte mein Nitritwert in den kommenden Wochen nicht ganz runter gehen, fliegt der Blähton aus meinem Pflanzenfilter:evil


----------



## juergen-b (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

hy peter,

bringst du hier etwas durcheinander ?  

der blähton SOLLTE primär denitrifizierend arbeiten ........ für nitrit sollten ander filtermedien sorgen, denn die können das besser.

auch sollte der blähton nicht in den hauptstrang der filterlinie, da er die durchflußleistung zu sehr ausbremst.

also was bringt es das falsche material für den falschen verwendungszweck einzusetzen und dann unzufrieden zu sein 

@ Ralf,

wie oben bereits geschrieben - blähton gehört nicht in den hauptfilter ....... ihr bekommt keine wassermenge mehr durch oder benötigt eine enorme fläche die ihr meißt nicht habt.


----------



## velos (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

Mein Pflanzenfilter kommt hinter dem Patronenfilter, hat ca. 1000L Volumen, davon ca. 300L Blähton. Wird über Bypass gespeist (Durchfuß ca. 2000L/Std). Ist das noch zu viel?
Mit dem Nitrit hast du recht.
Ich hab nur Angst, dass sich jetzt nach zwei Jahren im Blähton Gammelecken bilden


----------



## Thomas3619 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

Hallo Zusammen,

was macht man da nun eigentlich in einen Pflanzenfilter rein??? Ich mein man nimmt doch nicht jedes Jahr die Pflanzen wieder raus oder behandelt zeolith mit einer Kochsalzlösung??

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

Hi Tomas,

bei meiner Zeo Variante hab ich keine Pflanzen drüber, das Zeo wird lediglich durch wasser von unten nach oben durchströmt und dieses Zeo befindet sich in einem Wäschesack, kann also ganz leicht aus der letzten Filterkammer rausgenommen werden.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Thomas3619 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

Hallo Zusammen,

bei mir fliesst nur das Wasser von unten nach oben und die Pflanzen ergeben irgendwannn ein richtiges Wurzelgeflecht. Die raus zu nehmen ist wahrscheinlich selbst nach 3 Jahren umständlich. Ich habe mal bei einer Firma angerufen , die solche Pflanzenfilter installieren. Die werben damit, dass der Filter wartungsfrei ist und mit Zeolith betrieben wird. Allerdings ein gaaaaaaanz spezielles, dass auch sich nicht zusetzt. Von Blähton haben die mir abgeraten. 
VGthomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

also ich hab von so einem Pflanzenfilter mit Lavagestein schon mal gehört ... kann aber keine Meinung dazu abgeben. Ich weis nur das die Wirkung von Zeo nach ca 3 Monaten vorbei ist und es eben in dieser kochsalzlösung eingelegt werden muss - von Lava hab ich sowas nicht gehört - die bleibt halt immer drinn, ohne Reinigung. Zeo kommt aus Australien meines Wissens, was soll denn da bei dieser Firma so spezielles drann sein ? komisch ....

PS: beim Pflanzenfilter brauch man sicher eine Menge an Pflanzen (viel mehr Platzbedarf als wie bei einer normalen Filtzeranlage ... denk ich) und bei KOI Bestatz machts sicher gar keinen Sinn

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juergen-b (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: gebrochener Blähton im Filter*

hy zusammen,

wenn ihr nun fertig seid alles durcheinander zu werfen können wir mal versuchen einwenig ordnung reinzubringen  

1. 





> Ich weis nur das die Wirkung von Zeo nach ca 3 Monaten vorbei ist und es eben in dieser kochsalzlösung eingelegt werden muss



stimmt so nicht ........ zeo nimmt stoffe auf und speichert diese - wenn es gesättigt ist gibt es diese sehr rasch wieder ab ........... von grundsätzlich 3mon. zu reden ist falsch weil keiner von euch weiß, wieviel stoffe, die das zeo aufnimmt, bei euch unterwegs sind und deshalb auch niemand weiß ob das material gesättigt ist oder eben nicht --- zeitbombe  

2. gibt es 2 filterarten:
--- nitifizierende (jeder handelsübliche biofilter) - baut eiweißverbindungen zu nitrat um.
--- denitrifizierende(teilnitrifizierend) bodenfilter und alle systeme die ohne oder mit minimal O² arbeiten - nennt sich in der regel bodenfilter -- baut u.a. nitrat ab.



und genau den wollen wir noch einweig näher betrachten, denn genau hier haut ihr immer alles durcheinander :

er ist nicht zu vergleichen mit einem pflanzenfilter, denn hier wird nix abgebaut, sondern lediglich pflanzen saugen einwenig nitrat etc. und setzen es in biomasse (wachstum) um - wenn die pflanzen nicht wachsen, tut sich nix.

dann gibt es den sogenanten bodenfilter: 
für diesen ist blähton gebrochen ein passendes material, er wird bepflantz und in seinem inneren bilden sich bakterien die unter O² armut anfangen nitrat zu zerlegen und dadurch ihre atmung bewerkstelligen, dieser vorgang nennt sich dann denitrifikation !!!! ............ in oberflächennähe wo noch ausreichend O² vorhanden ist findet nachwivor nitrifikation statt welche dann langsam in denitrifikation übergeht so wie der O² verschwindet.
dieser filter wird bepflantzt weil die wurzeln der pflanzen diesen wechselbereich O²-ja oder O² nein immer in bewegung halten und dadurch die bereiche verschieben ......... die pflanzen sind hier lediglich mittel zum zweck.

da dieser filter aber recht dicht in seinem gefüge ist, lässt er nur geringe wassermassen durch und sollte dementsprechend in einen bypass geschalten werden. hier lebt der blähton und muß theoretisch nie gewechselt werden - bodenablauf ist sinnvoll.

ich mach jetzt darüber mal einen eigenen tread auf um interessierten mal die grobe unterscheidung näherzubringen und den text nicht hier versumpfen zu lassen


----------

